# Dead Series 3 - What now?



## blankscrew (Nov 30, 2014)

I have a series 3 HD with an upgraded hard drive and lifetime service. It recently died. No video. No front display. I've tested the hard drive and power supply. The problem seems to be the motherboard. What are my options? Are there any common motherboard fixes?


----------



## unitron (Apr 28, 2006)

This thread

Blinking green light, will not reset, black screen

may be of use and interest to you.


----------

